
Portrait of the Hilbert curve - fogus
http://corte.si/posts/code/hilbert/portrait/index.html
======
jimfl
I made a Processing hack based on distributing the color space over the
Hilbert curve.

<http://www.openprocessing.org/visuals/?visualID=2178>

My wife liked it so much she made a quilt based on it

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/abulafia/2896382435/sizes/o/>

~~~
cortesi
That's awesome! I plan to have a large print of my Hilbert portrait made for
my study wall. I'm a bit enamoured. ;)

------
soren
I uploaded a tool I've written in SML for generating space-filling curves
(Hilbert, Peano, Sierpinski) with postscript output on github:
<http://github.com/soeren/snippets/tree/master/spacefilling/>

------
yellowbkpk
A long while ago (right after xkcd posted his Hilbert Curve map) I started
doing whois lookups and rendered a real-life internet map based on IP block
owners. I never rendered all of the data I retrieved and have subsequently
lost the raw data I collected, but here's where I was about 8 hours into the
weekend project (warning, 4096x4096 image):
[http://farm1.static.flickr.com/143/325132490_77ae2dac5f_o.pn...](http://farm1.static.flickr.com/143/325132490_77ae2dac5f_o.png)

~~~
cortesi
You might be interested in my visualisations of an IP geolocation database on
the Hilbert Curve, also inspired by xkcd:

<http://corte.si/posts/code/hilbert/explorer/index.html>

~~~
yellowbkpk
Yea I'm pretty sure you stole my idea :). Just kidding. It looks very cool!

